# Oil Change Tire Rotation Monitor



## wausau (Dec 4, 2010)

I just got my 2006 Maxima out of the shop for a throttle position sensor change which involved changing the whole throttle body assembly. I noticed that when the car is put in gear and moving the lights go out for the oil and tire rotation monitors. As soon as the car stops rolling the lights come back on. Dealer says this is normal so that you can't be distracted while driving.
Any ideas as to where the monitors get their information?
Thanks


----------

